# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Oct 9th -



## Eric (Sep 26, 2016)

*


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Oct 9th - *

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.

When: Sunday Oct 9th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.

Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

Theme: Ride your bike named after a car - Here are some ideas
Cadillac 
Packard 
Corvette 
skylark
jaguar
Hudson
Rambler 
mercury
Century
Lincoln 
Zephyr
Phantom
*


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome!
Roadmaster (by Buick) whoa!!


----------



## Eric (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh I forgot Roadmaster.  What other cars can you guys think of that bikes?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Eldorado


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Tiger


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Town & Country


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Clipper


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2016)

What a great theme! But we're gonna be out of town that weekend

Coulda rolled the Colson Packard, crusty Mercury, Mercury Pacemaker or the CWC Roadmaster.










Or even the Skylark[emoji6]


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Coupe de ville


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Runabout


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

corvair


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

Barracuda


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2016)

...so I guess there's plenty to choose from


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2016)

*1958 Corvettes



 

 

*


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 27, 2016)

*

 *





*TRUCK...*


----------



## okozzy (Sep 27, 2016)

1941 Schwinn Lincoln...


----------



## the2finger (Sep 30, 2016)

SHELBY


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

Anybody have a 50's Jaguar to bring?


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't decide which one of my Phantoms to bring. Who am I kidding, of course I will bring both, lol.




[emoji12]


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2016)

It's not super vintage but I feel it fits well.
My 99 Dyno Mooneyes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2016)

Speedster


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2016)

*The Sting Ray....











*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 2, 2016)

TOMATO / TOMOTO -  TORNADO / TORONADO


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2016)

Zephyr


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2016)

1954 Jaguars


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Schwinn Suburban


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Schwinn Continental


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Westfield Rambler


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Colson Imperial


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Schwinn Hornet


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

Schwinn American


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2016)

You're on a roll fordmike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> You're on a roll fordmike!



And most are freakin Schwinns! Go figure


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

There are a few 60's Middleweights that are similar to the El Dorado and Corvair that RJ posted above like the Huffy Camaro, El Camino and Monark Thunderbird (bleh!)


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2016)

How about the Schwinn Super Sport


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fairlady


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Fairlady



Oooooh.....that's a good one


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Elgin Falcon


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

Meteor


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

CCM Mustang


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

I could ride my Electric... http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/223/electric-car-timeline.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Colson Streamilner





Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 3, 2016)

AMC HORNET  &  AMC GREMLIN   AMC PACER  &   MANTON & SMITH PACER


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Elgin Bluebird


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Elgin Bluebird
> View attachment 366594
> View attachment 366595



The car is after the Bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> The car is after the Bike!




Hey Fordmike! Can you flip those Bluebird pictures around for tripple3?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> The car is after the Bike!



Ummm...yeah. Who cares! Jeeze Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm...yeah. Who cares! Jeeze Mark



I care!
How many cars were named after Bikes?!
I accept the bluebird as theme correct, just saying.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fine. I'll edit my posts that don't adhere to the strict OC Boys rules. I can't make it to this month's ride anyway...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Fine. I'll edit my posts that don't adhere to the strict OC Boys rules. I can't make it to this month's ride anyway...




Hope you know I'm kidding. Just thought it was cool to see how many cars and bikes share the same names.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

http://www.thebatavian.com/taxonomy/term/10033


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Fine. I'll edit my posts that don't adhere to the strict OC Boys rules. I can't make it to this month's ride anyway...



We will miss you and the fine company you are with.
no one rules anyone in the OC.



fordmike65 said:


> ...



I wonder what you typed here for a moment?



fordmike65 said:


> Hope you know I'm kidding. Just thought it was cool to see how many cars and bikes share the same names.



I figured; you kid.
It is super cool to see all the same name models.
I owned a '56 Buick Special. Does anybody have a bike badged Special?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2016)

It seems like read somewhere, that when Buick wanted to name their car the Roadmaster, they had to get permission from the Cleveland Welding Company first.


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2016)

I have owned both of these at one time or another. Almost forgot about it. 
Triumph Spitfire. Made during the same years as the Schwinn with the same name.




My 79 Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2016)

1937 Graham Crusader



And my 1940 Schwinn Crusader


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2016)

1970 Mercury Monterey, I would so rock this sled!



And my 80's Murry Monterey


----------



## Cory (Oct 5, 2016)

Pulled out my 77 Schwinn Lil Tiger and reminded me of a Sunbeam Tiger I used to own. 
The English made car with a ford V8. Carol Shelby had his hand in this car and that's why it's a similar recipe as the AC Cobra. 


(not my car)

My Lil Tiger




I wonder if it saying "NO BRAKES" helped sales?


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 6, 2016)

Sounds like it will be a fun ride...


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> Pulled out my 77 Schwinn Lil Tiger and reminded me of a Sunbeam Tiger I used to own.
> The English made car with a ford V8. Carol Shelby had his hand in this car and that's why it's a similar recipe as the AC Cobra.
> 
> 
> ...



thought you stopped using the training wheels Cory, we will slow down so you can keep up


----------



## Cory (Oct 7, 2016)

Recent photo of me on Lil Tiger [emoji12]


----------



## okozzy (Oct 7, 2016)

Hermes...


----------



## Eric (Oct 8, 2016)

the weather will be excellent tomorrow.  83 degrees.


----------



## Eric (Oct 9, 2016)

See ya'll at 10:00


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2016)

Eric said:


> See ya'll at 10:00



 Gonna miss this one, but we'll see you next month.
At the Bob Hope Airport having a breakfast Newcastle while we wait for our flight to Cabo...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)

Great day in Orange, thanks @Eric


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

Another fun ride in the OC,


----------



## Eric (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks to everyone that came out and braved the heat.  It was a great ride but just a little hot.  Thanks to Rust Junkie and Mrg for posting a bunch of great pictures.  It looks like we had some really nice "Car" bikes come out.

Cya next month...


----------

